# Canadian dessert, Nanaimo



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This friend that was just here wanted a dessert that her mom and grandma made. Her mom is from Canada.

It used custard powder which we don’t have here. so daughter made it with pudding and the friend didn’t like it because it didn’t taste the same.

I’m not eating it cause it’s way too sweet. Daughter is happy to eat it it.

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## PokeySmokey (Mar 21, 2019)

Nanaimo Bars

Try this link for custard powder: Bird's Custard Powder


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

No one here would like the change to pudding mix. 
I don't like it but I buy it all the time just to judge the quality.  🙂


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

PokeySmokey said:


> Nanaimo Bars
> 
> Try this link for custard powder: Bird's Custard Powder


I like your link. The Shepards pie seasoning looks good. Thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I looked up a recipe, Yum. Birds products are available in one grocery store chain here, not close to me unfortunately. It's sort of a custard sandwich? Like an ice cream sandwich?
Edit
Just checked. Local Kroger claims they have it. A bit expensive I think but will look at it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nanaimo is a place in BC. Is the bar named after that? If it's a custard powder, it should be made from egg. I'll check. I didn't see the posts and actually thought it was a dessert from a bar in Nanaimo. 😊

"Bird's Custard Powder is based on corn starch. The starches that other Custard Powder brands use include tapioca or sago starch. The ingredient list for a British tin, as of 2010, reads: cornflour (aka cornstarch), salt, colour (annatto), flavouring." May 10, 2004
*Custard Powder - CooksInfo*

Well, different countries do different things. Are you sure it's not an Oreo?









Nanaimo Bars - Cooking Classy


Nanaimo Bars - a deliciously tempting treat made with decadent chocolate, honey sweetened graham crackers, crunchy nuts, rich butter and custard powder. A




www.cookingclassy.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I like your link. The Shepards pie seasoning looks good. Thanks.


wow. I was going to order the Shepards Pie mix seasoning. $3.75. Total comes to $18.25 and its shipped from NC. That seems steep.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> This friend that was just here wanted a dessert that her mom and grandma made. Her mom is from Canada.
> It used custard powder which we don’t have here. so daughter made it with pudding and the friend didn’t like it because it didn’t taste the same.


Is this the same friend who wanted you to serve wine when she came over?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Picked up some Birds Custard Powder at Kroger this morning


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Picked up some Birds Custard Powder at Kroger this morning


Let me know the taste difference between that and vanilla pudding. My mother used to make good custard and she also made something with rice I don’t know if she put that in the custard or rice pudding. Sometimes I buy little cups of Jell-O brand rice pudding if I am feeling nostalgic


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I lo-o-o-v-e Nanaimo bars. My step-mom used to make them, and she was British, and our daughter makes them. Not too sure about pudding - I think it wouldn't be stiff enough; it has to be sort-of like icing consistency. I don't find them overly sweet but tastes differ. Perhaps the pudding had a lot of sugar in it. I would imagine most commercially-available puddings are fairly high.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

. . . . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> I lo-o-o-v-e Nanaimo bars. My step-mom used to make them, and she was British, and our daughter makes them. Not too sure about pudding - I think it wouldn't be stiff enough; it has to be sort-of like icing consistency. I don't find them overly sweet but tastes differ. Perhaps the pudding had a lot of sugar in it. I would imagine most commercially-available puddings are fairly high.


What is the proper filling for them?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> What is the proper filling for them?


I was unable to find my step mom's recipe and suspect we gave it to our daughter. Attached is an online recipe; note custard power, icing sugar and whipping/heavy cream. 
Not so much a filling as a layer. It is traditionally 3-layered but you can repeat the bottom and middle as often as you want - I suppose until your arteries clog shut.






The Ultimate Nanaimo Bar Recipes | Food Network Canada


This iconic Canadian dessert recipe comes straight from the heart of Nanaimo, B.C. – from the annals of the one-and-only Nanaimo Museum! Courtesy of Joyce Hardcastle, Nanaimo, B.C.You might also like these Tasty Nanaimo Bar Recipes




www.foodnetwork.ca


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> . . .but you can repeat the bottom and middle as often as you want - I suppose until your arteries clog shut.


😆


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Has anyone heard of this?


A Canadian relative made them once years ago for a potluck. I thought they were delicious, but since then I've tried them a few times when other people (or bakeries) have made them and I found them way too sweet. I'm not sure if my relative had a special low-sugar recipe. Or maybe my tastes have changed. I also used to love Nutella and gummi bears, but now I find Nutella cloying and can only eat one gummi bear before succumbing to the sensation that I am ingesting a chemical factory.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Costco sells them here and are as good as any. 
Costco Kirkland Signature Nanaimo Bars Review (costcuisine.com)


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

^^ So does M&Ms (I don't know if they are a thing in the US). Not bad for frozen.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry for dredging up an old post but I saw this today in the news. The pic in the NYT has a base layer that is way too thick, and the image that was on the stamp (which I don't recall but I usually don't pay much attention to stamps) is just plain wrong. If you read down the article it gives a link to a recipe.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/nanaimo-bar-controversy-1.5935977


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Sorry for dredging up an old post but I saw this today in the news. The pic in the NYT has a base layer that is way too thick, and the image that was on the stamp (which I don't recall but I usually don't pay much attention to stamps) is just plain wrong. If you read down the article it gives a link to a recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/nanaimo-bar-controversy-1.5935977


The stamp picture should have been done by someone that has seen the product.


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

The stamp was likely designed in the "centre of the universe" by someone that has never been to the West Coast so no mystery why it doesn't look right. 😀


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Custard powder, we get it at Wegmans Food Markets in western NY.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> Custard powder, we get it at Wegmans Food Markets in western NY.


I get it at Kroger.


----------

